# Ayane Hime's Journal <3



## ayanehime (Jan 4, 2011)

Today I started the Rapid Fat Loss diet. I have a lot of weight to loose, and I have a photoshoot coming up, so I want to lose quickly, and this seems like the best possibly option.

It took a bit of calculating, and I was expecting the worst (to be hungry and miserable all day) but it was actually the easiest low calorie diet I've ever been on. I am so surprised at how full protein makes me feel!

I went for a 40 minute walk outside, I usually do about a 30min intense jog, but the guide recommended against such strenuous activity, so I resisted.

I tracked my calories at fatsecret.com but I can't post links so here is a basic rundown:

Today I ate (10g fish oil tablet, multivitamin, iron)

8 eggwhite omlette
2 cup mushroom
2 cup lettuce

protein powder drink
1 slice nonfat cheese

4oz chicken
1 slice of nonfat cheese

8oz chicken
1 slice nonfat cheese
1 cup mushroom
1 cup lettuce

2 tbsp cocoa powder
2 equal
hot water

which equates to 

fat 21.30
carb
28.15
prot 168.93
cal 953


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 6, 2011)

So I'm on day 3 now, and I'm happy to say I have seen visible results already! This diet is kind of difficult to keep at since there is limited food choices... (all I'm really eating is chicken, cheese, cottage cheese and protein powder and egg whites) but I am trying to experiment from day to day.

I have been eating somewhere between 130-160ish g protein per day and around 20 carbs and 20g fat plus the multivitamin and fish oil capsules (I also take iron every day) and keeping to 1000 calories or under. Does that seem about right?

Today I think I'm going to do some walking and strength.

Is it a good idea to implement some walking every day for cardio? I read the book and it suggested doing no exercise, from what I recall "the less movement the better".

I have been trying really hard not to eat after dinner time, so I'm really proud that I have been able to stick to this diet so far. Eating when I'm not hungry is detrimental!!!

I keep visualising what my body will look like at the end of it all <3

I wonder how much weight I will lose a week, I'm hoping if I stick to 1000 calories it will be 2kg a week. We'll see I guess!


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 18, 2011)

Soooo maybe it wasn't such a great idea to start the rapid fat loss diet when I went on a holiday  Hahaha, well it turned out ok since I weighed myself this morning and I gained no weight  Yey!

Does anyone else have trouble with dieting? I feel like I try and try and try and struggle and then give in to the muffin. But to be fair I have never tried the rapid fat loss diet properly, since the increased protein is supposed to keep you full.

I realised some other posters go into their back story. My backstory is basically that I had anorexia two yrs ago and I got down to 45kg and now weigh 70kg. I want to get down to 50-55kgish without not eating. I still haven't quite got the hang of sensible eating and after going to specialist after specialist I realised the support from forums like this is far superior. At one point I had to take around 20 supplements a day and drink a horrible herb drink. It was very expensive and didn't do anything.

So here goes. I am going to weigh myself every day like Built suggested and stick to this diet.

I'm not on holiday anymore~ So I should be able to diet properly.


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there - perhaps give us some perspective here. You're female and weigh 70kg - about 155 lbs. You would like to drop down to 50kg - about 110 lbs. 

How tall are you?


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, found it - you're 5'3"

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/118886-newbie-cutting-diet.html#post2138382



ayanehime said:


> I wonder how much weight I will lose a week, I'm hoping if I stick to 1000 calories it will be 2kg a week. We'll see I guess!


 
In the thread above, we determined that for you to drop 2kg of fat in a week, you'd need to create a deficit of 2200 calories a day. In other words, if your maintenance is 2500 calories a day, you'd have to eat 300 calories a day for a week. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 18, 2011)

Built said:
			
		

> Ah, found it - you're 5'3"
> 
> In the thread above, we determined that for you to drop 2kg of fat in a week, you'd need to create a deficit of 2200 calories a day. In other words, if your maintenance is 2500 calories a day, you'd have to eat 300 calories a day for a week.
> 
> Good luck with that.



Doesn't seem like that is possible  But maybe 1kg a week would be ok. Anything a week would be great so long as I don't fall off.

I'm just re-reading Lyle's book. He suggests EC stack. Built did you take it?


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, I have always wanted to learn how to dance... but I'm to embarrassed to dance at my current weight. So I want to look good and learn to dance. That's another goal of mine


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

EC stack helps keep energy up and appetite down. It won't burn fat any faster. 

You can tell how fast you ought to drop from your maintenance calories, and from the deficit. 

If your maintenance is 2200 calories a day, and you PSMF on 900 calories a day, your deficit is 1300 calories a day and that should translate to about 1.2kg per week. 

There's no way you're going to lose faster than that - unless you start dropping muscle, too.


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so I fell off for a little bit... again... but I'm back on track. And into the 2nd day.

I have found what works best for me is having half my food in the late morning, like 10amish and then having the rest of my food in the evening.

But I always want to eat sweet food after dinner. It's a horrible habit, one I really want to break! So, in order to do this (going cold turkey never works for me) I am having half an apple after dinner. And it worked last night, so I don't see why it won't work again.

I am eating 2 eggs, 2 cups of chicken breast, lettuce, mushroom, tomatoes and cucumber and 2tbsp of low fat, low carb caesar salad dressing. I know that it's not essential, but I really can't eat food unless it tastes good and to me salad tastes horrible without dressing. I have tried and tried to diet but it always comes down to the taste of food.

I am trying to work with my body and individualize a diet that works for me.

GO AYANE-HIME YOU CAN LOSE THE WEIGHT THIS TIME!!! ><


----------



## ayanehime (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh and the fish oil capsules, daily vitamin and a fibre supplement.


----------



## ayanehime (Feb 2, 2011)

AHUH! After 2 days on this diet, I'm eating around 700-800 calories a day and 100g protein, 20g fat and veggies, I am proud to say I have lost 2kg! Wow, that is so quick. A kg a day? I'll keep weighing myself and see when the weight loss slows down.

There are massive side effects to this diet though. I am exhausted by work. I have a 5 hour shift (I'm a waitress, so you have to move around a lot) and I felt like I was going to pass out. I've been having a lot of caffeine, so a heap of diet coke (but I still drink water) and coffee, and that seems to help.

But I really need to lose the weight for my career, so I'm motivated.

I have worked out that if I eat half my food in the morning and the other half around 5pm I'm ok, I can survive. And my cravings for sweet foods has been helped by the apple after dinner. It really works!

I have a special day next week on thursday, so that will mean I will have been dieting for a week and a half... I wonder what I'll look like by then!

Xx Ayane


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a rough way to get into a routine.  For me, it's about finding a groove that sticks.  

It also helps, I find, to have a crash day planned each week to sate some of those cravings.  I don't think you have to starve yourself to get to your goal (and probably shouldn't), but some smart science can go a long way.

You mentioned height/weight above.  Have you done any other measurements?  It sometimes helps to go by something other than just weight.  

Best of luck!


----------



## ayanehime (Feb 5, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like a rough way to get into a routine.  For me, it's about finding a groove that sticks.
> 
> It also helps, I find, to have a crash day planned each week to sate some of those cravings.  I don't think you have to starve yourself to get to your goal (and probably shouldn't), but some smart science can go a long way.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I find that when I have a routine that it helps with my diet. I'm not too good with continuous diet, but I find that this one has really worked quickly. Yes, I do need my crash day, but I try to limit it. THAT IS HARD THOUGH XD

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## ayanehime (Feb 5, 2011)

OK! So yesterday I had my sort of cheat meal. I can't go for months on end -just- dieting. It doesn't work for me. So by allowing myself to go off the rails occasionally I think I will last longer dieting. My body is hyper sensitive to carbs. So, just by going on the rapid fatloss diet for a few days, my legs have come down dramatically. It's great.

But the day after my cheats, I am always feeling like shit and bloated and gross. Which isn't a great combination!

Today I've done really well though getting myself back on track. So let's see how the rest of the week goes!!!!


----------

